# Looking for work senior php developer



## tumanenko (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking for cooperation on the development of quality sites in PHP & ASP. NET


----------



## krish (Oct 22, 2010)

tumanenko said:


> Looking for work on the development of quality sites on the PHP & ASP. NET


contact me with details


----------



## tumanenko (Oct 21, 2010)

krish said:


> contact me with details


Hello,
icq-557617587
Skype- acmella.solution

I'll be very glad to have future successful cooperation with you.Please contact me any way mentioned above.


----------



## krish (Oct 22, 2010)

I have sent you message at icq as vishal 

ICQ : er.sharmavishal at hotmail dot com


----------



## rieddler (Dec 2, 2010)

*Experienced php developer*



tumanenko said:


> Looking for cooperation on the development of quality sites in PHP & ASP. NET


Hi, i´m an experienced PHP developer. You can contatct me trough here. 
I will be pleased to collaborate in your projects
best regards


----------

